# Qui décide des dates sur contrat année incomplète ?



## Samantha6 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toute, j'ai une question sur les contrats année incomplète, mais je n'arrive pas à poster avec la nouvelle version, je tente ma chance ici. Qui décide des date sur contrat année incomplète ? J'ai deux demandes pour deux places, une demande de 40 semaines, contrat enseignant, donc les vacances d'été et une semaine pendant chaque vacances de 15 jours. Pour l'autre contrat c'est 44 semaines, mais je ne sais pas comment faire, qui décide des dates? Ou bien je choisi mes dates pour 5 semaines et le reste pour c'est  elle qui choisi..


----------



## B29 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Quand nous avons plusieurs employeurs, c'est l'assistante maternelle qui choisit  ses dates de congés.  Moi, j'ai 4 employeurs je préviens dès que possible pour les dates de congés, il faut les donner avant le 1er mars.

Dès la première rencontre avec d'éventuels employeurs, je leur donne quelques informations 
3 semaines en août 
La dernière semaine de décembre 
Une pendant les vacances de Pâques 
Si cela leur convient on continue la discussion si pas d'accord, ils vont voir ailleurs.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Samantha6 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toute, j'ai une question sur les contrats année incomplète, mais je n'arrive pas à poster avec la nouvelle version, je tente ma chance ici. Qui décide des date sur contrat année incomplète ? J'ai deux demandes pour deux places, une demande de 40 semaines, contrat enseignant, donc les vacances d'été et une semaine pendant chaque vacances de 15 jours. Pour l'autre contrat c'est 44 semaines, mais je ne sais pas comment faire, qui décide des dates? Ou bien je choisi mes dates pour 5 semaines et le reste pour c'est  elle qui choisi..


Bonjour

On vous a répondu hier il me semble. 
Vous pouvez imposer VOS 5 semaines de congés, mais pas les autres.

Voir la CCN, les employeurs ont l'obligation de vous donner les dates de leurs semaines sans accueil 2 mois mini  à l'avance.


----------



## Samantha6 (8 Juillet 2022)

Generalmetal1988 oui merci, je pense que c'est un bug, j'ai rien posté ce matin, mais hier j'ai tenté plusieurs fois ça passait pas. Je comprenais pas comment ça marche ce nouveau format du forum. Mais oui j'ai bien eu toute vos réponses et je vous remercie infiniment.


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

Samantha6 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toute, j'ai une question sur les contrats année incomplète, mais je n'arrive pas à poster avec la nouvelle version, je tente ma chance ici. Qui décide des date sur contrat année incomplète ? J'ai deux demandes pour deux places, une demande de 40 semaines, contrat enseignant, donc les vacances d'été et une semaine pendant chaque vacances de 15 jours. Pour l'autre contrat c'est 44 semaines, mais je ne sais pas comment faire, qui décide des dates? Ou bien je choisi mes dates pour 5 semaines et le reste pour c'est  elle qui choisi..


bonjour, toi tu as tes 5 semaines (ou plus) que tu fixes identiques à tous les employeurs, après chaque parents fixes les leurs tu pourra savoir 1 enfant et pas l'autres, ça c'est eux ça n'a rien à voir avec les tiennes. bonne journée


----------



## LadyA. (14 Juillet 2022)

Moi 😁,  du moins pour les 7 semaines que je prends .


----------



## booboo (14 Juillet 2022)

Samantha6 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toute, j'ai une question sur les contrats année incomplète, mais je n'arrive pas à poster avec la nouvelle version, je tente ma chance ici. Qui décide des date sur contrat année incomplète ? J'ai deux demandes pour deux places, une demande de 40 semaines, contrat enseignant, donc les vacances d'été et une semaine pendant chaque vacances de 15 jours. Pour l'autre contrat c'est 44 semaines, mais je ne sais pas comment faire, qui décide des dates? Ou bien je choisi mes dates pour 5 semaines et le reste pour c'est  elle qui choisi..


Bonjour, 
je travaille au maximum 44 semaines /an.
Lors des premiers entretiens avec les parents, je précise mes dates d'absences.
Si cela leur convient, alors nous pouvons travailler ensemble.
Si les parents ont besoin d'autres semaines d'absences (c'est la cas avec un parent prof qui me laisse son enfant 37 semaines par an), ils me les précisent, et tout est noté au contrat.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quand nous avons plusieurs employeurs, c'est l'assistante maternelle qui choisit  ses dates de congés.  Moi, j'ai 4 employeurs je préviens dès que possible pour les dates de congés, il faut les donner avant le 1er mars.
> 
> ...


En principe vous avez ou allez avoir plusieurs PE donc au 1er entretien je fais comme B29 je dis 3 en aout 1 à Noel et une en avril en principe ils se positionnent sur les miennes et si ils en ont en plus et bien on part sur une AI ! donc c'est moi qui décide j'ai toujours fait ainsi !!!


----------

